# Battery operated humidifier



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys

Got a question. I am getting myself set up for a winedor and am curious if there are any battery powerd humidifiers that you recommend. Almost all I see are plug in with ribbon cable, which I may have to go with, but was hoping for something with a battery. Also, would it be worth getting a fan as well (newair 28 bottle) to circulate the air, or would a humidifier + KL or beads be enough? I am getting ready to take the next step and want to get all the spending out of the way, and not have to scramble later if I have any issues with my sticks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would shy away from any sort of humidifier like you are describing. It seems that these types of humidifiers only raise humidity. Even when they are not in operation, there is still water in some sort of canister that is not sealed, so the humidity would probably be to high most of the time.

Better to use a two way type humidity control like any of the assorted beads or kitty litter. That way, when the RH gets a little high, the medium absorbs the moisture and if it drops, the medium will give off some moisture.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I would shy away from any sort of humidifier like you are describing. It seems that these types of humidifiers only raise humidity. Even when they are not in operation, there is still water in some sort of canister that is not sealed, so the humidity would probably be to high most of the time.
> 
> Better to use a two way type humidity control like any of the assorted beads or kitty litter. That way, when the RH gets a little high, the medium absorbs the moisture and if it drops, the medium will give off some moisture.


Interesting. I must admit my own ignorance just assumed "bigger humidor = humidifier to hold rh", sort of the caveman approach. So I can get by with no electronics t all (humidifier and/or fans)? I would rather put the $ to sticks considering beads are cheaper then a full on device.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I second the beads or KL idea. They work great and as Bruce said they will also remove humidity if it gets too high. Fans aren't a bad idea though. I know a lot of the guys on here use them for their wineadors to help keep the RH steady throughout. Good luck on your build!


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Cool. So I went and purchased an oust fan I found on the internet bay. Question I have is how many lbs of beads would I need for a 28 bottle wineador? My thinking would be .5lb on the bottom, .5 lb on my 2 double draws (1.5 lb total). Does that sound right? Too much, too little? 

I am going to start reading up on the other threads as well for more info. Thanks for the responses guys.


----------

